# my Norwegian vw passat gt syncro =)



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

bad cellphone pic's

























as it sits now it's got all new brake pads and discs all new dampers and new tires 
i still need a 2,2-2,3 engine with a 272cam (2l sucks) and i need to get the handbrake to work so i can get the plates








hope you like my gt


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: my Norwegian vw passat gt syncro =) (DevilDuck)*

try a 1.8L with an automatic...


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

hehe no thanks.. 
the 2L wont pass emissions test so that's my excuse fore changing it


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

i got a hold of an original 32b rack 








=D
























and i changed the motor in my brother's carb 1,8 qsw








(my brother cuting the last bolts on the exaust mani







)








and tested it in some deep snow=P 
i did not understand why it ran so bad >,<








little bit of snow in the filter =D


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*

Nice fuel injection lines; I assume they aren't stock!
And no vaccum servo running off the camshaft.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

no the original lines didnt fit =/
and do i really need the vaccum servo ?
i can still activate the diff.locks =/


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I do not run the secondary vacuum pump on my 32b QSW, over the last 3 years with no problems.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

A lot of people take off the vaccum pump, it tends to make noise as the car gets older.
Mine doesn't make much noise at all. I believe it provides extra oomph when you step on the brake pedal. I don't think the other 5 cyl cars (audi) came with this device.
You can find more info over on the yahoo group.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

my engine is a audi engine and does not have the holes for the pump


----------

